# Access 2003 - Bericht - Kalender für Datumsauswahl



## friedemannhw (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte gerne in einem Bericht das Start und Enddatum abfragen. das Bekomme ich hin.
Aber die Abfrage beim Aufrufen sieht nicht so toll aus!

Ich würde da gern ein kleines Formular vorschalten, in dem ich das Start- und Enddatum anhand von kleinen Kalendern auswählen kann.
Ist das mit Access möglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Yaslaw (22. Februar 2010)

Ja, das ist möglich

Arbeite dich mal in Formulare ein.

Ein Formular mit den entsprechenden Text-Feldern und einem Button zum öffnen des Reports

Beim Report kannst du in der Abfrage auf das offene Formular und dessesn Felder verweisen


```
WHERE mydate BETWEEN Forms!myForm!myVonFeld AND Forms!myForm!myBisFeld
```

Oder du machst einen Aufruf des Berichtes über VBA und gibst dort das WHERE mit.


----------



## friedemannhw (22. Februar 2010)

Hi!

hab es folgenderaßen gemacht ... http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic74895_0_0_asc.php
Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort!


----------

